# Recent Job Situation in Orana, NSW



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

Dear friends, 
I am RAZAUL, a Civil Engineer from Bangladesh, got my 489 Orana sponsored visa on 1st October this year. I would like to enter in Australia in January 2015 along with my family.
What is the present situation of Civil engineering job in Dubbo, Orana, NSW? I have heard that around 300+ engineers are staying in there. If I couldn't get a quick job in relevant field, what are the possibilities to get a odd job there? 
Waiting to hear from the expat...


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Dubbo only has a population of 40,000......I doubt there are more than 30 civil engineering jobs there if that. 300 is a vast overestimation


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

Scattley said:


> Dubbo only has a population of 40,000......I doubt there are more than 30 civil engineering jobs there if that. 300 is a vast overestimation


I have heard about this nos from my agent. Every time, they say the benefits over there in spite of difficulties. Actually what is the situation of engineering job/odd job there?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

How nany jobs do you think would be available in a small town? Simple assumptions tell you there wont be many businesses or employers in a small town. That many of the people living there already will be in most of the jobs available. Leaving very few vacancies and new opportunities unless you create it yourself with self employment.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Dubbo is a small town at the start of the outback. It has a well known zoo. My husband is a civil engineer and he thought it would likely have 20 to 30 engineers there. Ask your agent who the employers are. To work for the state government in a permanent role you must have PR.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for the state sponsorship (489) in Australia. but I am struggling to select region. I have few option such as NT, NSW (Orana or Northern Inland).

I would appreciate, if some body can help me select one from these states.

I should more concern about the job opportunities, as this will be more important factor to settle successfully.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

rezaul87 said:


> I have heard about this nos from my agent. Every time, they say the benefits over there in spite of difficulties. Actually what is the situation of engineering job/odd job there?


Hi there,
I am an Electrical and Electronic Engineers from CUET. I have applied for NSW SS visa on 19th June. Just wondering how is job market in Dubbo Orana.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

rezaul87 said:


> Dear friends,
> I am RAZAUL, a Civil Engineer from Bangladesh, got my 489 Orana sponsored visa on 1st October this year. I would like to enter in Australia in January 2015 along with my family.
> What is the present situation of Civil engineering job in Dubbo, Orana, NSW? I have heard that around 300+ engineers are staying in there. If I couldn't get a quick job in relevant field, what are the possibilities to get a odd job there?
> Waiting to hear from the expat...


Hi Rezaul,
This is Amdad from Bangladesh. Me along with my family planning to move to Dubbo in Jan/Feb 2016. How is job market there.Can you please share me in detail.


----------



## rajesh090402 (Oct 11, 2015)

*reply*

congrats..
How can i contact with u because i also move there..
My number is 01921068946
Rajesh
eee
cuet


----------



## rajesh090402 (Oct 11, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi there,
> I am an Electrical and Electronic Engineers from CUET. I have applied for NSW SS visa on 19th June. Just wondering how is job market in Dubbo Orana.


I am also an cuetian and going to move there in 2016

I want to contact with u...my one is 01921068946

Rajesh
eee
cuet


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

in my opinion, it is really difficult to get a professional job without PR visa in regional areas. It seems to be no way. The only way is to work in a farm or a meat processing plant until you possess PR 887. If you can get a professional job with 489 visa, you are extremely lucky.


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi Rezaul,
> This is Amdad from Bangladesh. Me along with my family planning to move to Dubbo in Jan/Feb 2016. How is job market there.Can you please share me in detail.


I have moved from ORANA after getting the release letter. It's very hard to get a job in the regional, forget about professional job.


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

rezaul87 said:


> I have moved from ORANA after getting the release letter. It's very hard to get a job in the regional, forget about professional job.



Where are you moving ? How about your 489 visa after you get your release letter ? Can you live in other region with the same visa ?


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

maplefive said:


> Where are you moving ? How about your 489 visa after you get your release letter ? Can you live in other region with the same visa ?


I am in Queanbeyan, regional NSW. And I also informed my new residential address to ORANA, as per they requested. We can live in any regional of Australia with 489 after getting release letter.


----------



## maplefive (Jul 20, 2015)

rezaul87 said:


> I am in Queanbeyan, regional NSW. And I also informed my new residential address to ORANA, as per they requested. We can live in any regional of Australia with 489 after getting release letter.


So you get a job in Queanbeyan and asked a release letter from Orana ? Is there a minimum stay in Orana region before eligible for a release letter ?


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

I simply cannot understand why our government are giving out visas, especially for people in IT, for places like Orana. We know people in a small town in the region and all the available jobs go to long term friends and relatives and they are jobs on farms or as mechanics or in shops. Perhaps there are jobs in health care but it is a big empty region out there.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

MarissaAnna said:


> I simply cannot understand why our government are giving out visas, especially for people in IT, for places like Orana. We know people in a small town in the region and all the available jobs go to long term friends and relatives and they are jobs on farms or as mechanics or in shops. Perhaps there are jobs in health care but it is a big empty region out there.


Its all about earning foreign exchange. Govt knows very well these regions dont have even a single IT company but still issue visas. Doesn't matter to govt as if people fail to get job they will spend foreign exchange for few months and go back home. Its win win situation for govt.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Its all about earning foreign exchange. Govt knows very well these regions dont have even a single IT company but still issue visas. Doesn't matter to govt as if people fail to get job they will spend foreign exchange for few months and go back home. Its win win situation for govt.


And a lose lose situation for the people concerned. I think it would take pressure from the Indian government to stop this situation; I doubt if a letter to our local MP would do much.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

MarissaAnna said:


> And a lose lose situation for the people concerned. I think it would take pressure from the Indian government to stop this situation; I doubt if a letter to our local MP would do much.


No poor opt for immigration. Most of them have lot of savings and assets. Why should Indian govt stop them? Its their personal choice and destiny. If Australian govt and immigrants are happy with the situation then why should indian govt step in?


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> No poor opt for immigration. Most of them have lot of savings and assets. Why should Indian govt stop them? Its their personal choice and destiny. If Australian govt and immigrants are happy with the situation then why should indian govt step in?


Because it is deceptive to give visas in areas where there are no suitable jobs. Fair enough for the general visas but people surely would have an expectation that there would be something available that fits their skill set.
It is very difficult for born and bred Aussies to settle successfully in some regional areas much less migrants.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

MarissaAnna said:


> Because it is deceptive to give visas in areas where there are no suitable jobs. Fair enough for the general visas but people surely would have an expectation that there would be something available that fits their skill set.
> It is very difficult for born and bred Aussies to settle successfully in some regional areas much less migrants.


I agree with you on every point but these are matter of concern of oz govt not for any other govt. Indian govt or any other country's govt cant track and dictate their citizens about which suburb to choose for immigration.


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

MarissaAnna said:


> And a lose lose situation for the people concerned. I think it would take pressure from the Indian government to stop this situation; I doubt if a letter to our local MP would do much.


do you have any idea about queanbeyan?


----------



## quangvinhce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi my friend, I intend to apply for visa 489 this June - 2016, when I have acquired 65p for state-sponsorship. And I am a civil engineer also, my area of expertise is structural engineering with 5 years exp. in Vietnam. Could you guide me some way to find construction jobs in Dubbo, NSW because I found this place as a desirable landing for my visa?

Thank my friend.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

quangvinhce said:


> Hi my friend, I intend to apply for visa 489 this June - 2016, when I have acquired 65p for state-sponsorship. And I am a civil engineer also, my area of expertise is structural engineering with 5 years exp. in Vietnam. Could you guide me some way to find construction jobs in Dubbo, NSW because I found this place as a desirable landing for my visa?
> 
> Thank my friend.


Now you have 60 points? Don't waste time for 65. Do apply EOI now or you may miss a chance due to changes of Australian immigration department in the near future. For state sponsorship of 489 visa, 60 is enough. There is only Dubbo sponsored civil engineers now so you should apply as soon as possible. I have no idea about jobs in Dubbo because havent been there. I think it's difficult to find a professional job in rural area because they are agricultural areas which have less companies. The second reason is that you don't have any connections there. Thats why the pathway to PR 887 doesn't force you to work in your major.


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

@quangvinhce

Moreover, they require Australian experiences and most of them ignore oversea ones. This is my experience. We have to build connections to the locals and then everything should be easier


----------



## quangvinhce (Jun 18, 2014)

*<SNIP>Removed personal information. Please do not share contact details on the forum and do not request personal information from others! Use the PM facility to contact each other privately.*


----------



## Pakplanner (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi, I am urban planner. I am planning to move to Orana and intend to look for job in my field. My visa has been granted under 489 category. Please guide which city of Orana is suitable for this profession.

May I request for guidance for seeking relevant professional job before my arrival.

I would appreciate favorable response.


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Orana is an outback region which is very sparsely populated. The main "city" is Dubbo so I expect you would have to search there. Apparently the unemployment rate is relatively low there but I have no idea if there is much demand for planners.


----------



## downunder15 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi @John295, where are you in Au? We have yet to arrive in Queanbeyan NSW. Do you have any idea of the job opportunities in the Southern Inland for Civil Engineers or Estimator? And how was your accommodation first time coming to AU? 
Cheers.


----------

